# guess who



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

guess who
well known cycleist
painted by paul
in acrylic


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Not Lance Armstrong; that aside, I'm not really a cyclist fan or I'd probably get it in one.


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2013)

^_^ it is so much fun,even I do not know who he is


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

This is my guess. Hélène Dutrieu

I don't know anything about bicyclists but she looks like a close match to what you are portraying.


----------

